# The latest "condo"



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I mean, the *last* condo!  

They were in it before I sat it down - so please excuse the mess, I just started taking pictures!

Cali and her magic wand











They love the pads that came with it - they're as soft as velvet and they have tails! 










One coming out, one going in.










I think Cali has a new home.  











Wait. Charlee likes it, too. 8O


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

that looks good. I have my eye on something similar for Toby


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

How cute!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice condo there, and they obviously love it. Was that from Craig's List too, or did you get it at a store?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think this was Craig'sList. Marie is addicted to Craig'sList. She SAYS this will be the last one. Let's wait and see. *eats poporn and watches*

Those crazy monkeys are all over it! I'd love to get one for my brood, though I think they'd destroy the wicker.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I belive Marie could furnish someone's house form Craig's List and have it come out looking like something from House Beautiful!!

I love that new condo, but last???!! LOL.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

cool cat condo! they must love it


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The condo was originally from Ikea, but I got it from Craigslist. They ran into it first thing this morning.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey, I'm with you on Craig's List. I've bought about 6 pieces of furniture from people at about one-fifth of what they would have cost new, and they're all perfectly good.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It looks great! I love it, but....I agree with Leazie. The last??


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What are you trying to say? That I lack self-discipline? That I have a problem? No self-control? I say, "HA!"

I have no more room! Seriously.

Well, except that I don't _really_ using the living room, so there's probably no need for a sofa _and_ a loveseat. Hmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

(She's incurable!  )


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, NO! I just found a category on Craigslist I've never looked at before - garage sales! 8O 

I'm going tonight to pick up a dog carrier - large enough for the twins in case I need to take all four girls somewhere.

Seriously, that's it. That's the only "pet" item he has left from this weekend.

He _does_ have a wood chipper, so in case I'm never heard from again, I'll PM his name and address to Lisa. 8O


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Be careful Marie.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, right. I would just have to threaten to date him and he'll run screaming like a little schoolgirl.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Oh, right. I would just have to threaten to date him and he'll run screaming like a little schoolgirl.


No, no..that's not true!


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm glad they liked it!  I'm sure it's not, but it almost looks like it's upside down. Maybe it can go both ways? :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I thought it might from the picture, but the top part is very, very shallow and the bottom goes really high up - the girls can stand up inside. Plus, there's no opening if I turn it upside down. But it would be funny to see the girls jump up and sink down into it.


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

marie73 said:


> But it would be funny to see the girls jump up and sink down into it.


LOL. That might be worth trying just for the laugh.

Have the other girls tried it out yet?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When I had the girls in their room eating, Cleo was up under it, but she ran out when I got my camera. Cinderella didn't seem too interested. But lately, Cleo has been hiding in the cat tunnel (and Cinderella has been in there a few times, too).


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

Well thats good that Cleo at least tried it out.  Glad to hear that your tunnel is getting some good use too.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If I ever get around to making the alterations Heidi suggested to the tunnel, I think it would be used every day.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey, that's pretty neat! The twins sure look like they are having fun with it!!


----------



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

Those spoiled girls! Looks like they are having a great time enjoying their new gift.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

marie73 said:


> What are you trying to say? That I lack self-discipline? That I have a problem? No self-control?


Yep. :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMG! I just put in a bid on another cat tree, but it's so low there's no way they'd take it.

I really, really do have a problem.  

On the brighter side, the kittens LOVE the wicker condo. Bottom and top.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You need to start buying them cheaply, then selling on ebay. You could make a mint.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

$30 - how can I not get it?


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

I had that one, but had to give it away because I didn't have room for it at my last place. My kitties really liked it too.  I think I paid like $35 or $40 for it at Walmart. Lol. They have the little bottom shelf turned the wrong way. :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Really? The second picture is from the back.


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, the wide part of the triangle should be facing out so they can jump on it. All you have to do is twist it around.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks! I'm supposed to pick it up today.


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

Lol. You are so funny. You know if you tip your couch up on its side the twins could use that for a cat tree and you would have room for more stuff off craigslist. I have contemplated doing this as well. :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Pretty soon I'll be renting a studio apartment and visting the kids in their 2-bedroom kitty condo. :roll:


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

LOL

I didn't think about that solution. With the frequency that you are finding things, you better start looking at apartments for rent. :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I can't turn the triangle part around without taking the whole thing apart. I think I'll just leave it...


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Brilliant, Marie!  

They're so funny aren't they! Yesterday, I got my ironing board out, went upstairs to fetch some coathangers, when I got back down! 3 of them had taken residence on it!!! :wink: 

Carol xx


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

See? Sometimes, it's the simplest things! I still remember Cinderella playing with the box her first toy came in. Never touched the toy.


----------

